# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] μεγαλο κλουβι με μικροτερο

## oasis

ανταλλασω κλουβι ,ιδιοκατασκευη,διαστασεων 130χ60χ50 με μικροτερο. ζητω κλουβι για παπαγαλους και οχι ζευγαρωστρα η κλουβα πτησης για καναρινια

----------


## Niva2gr

Πολύ ωραίο κλουβί! Μιά ερώτηση μόνο: Η κάτω σχάρα μπορεί να βγει για πλύσιμο; Αν ναί, ενδιαφέρομαι! Το κλουβί του κοκατίλ μου είναι 76x45x80.

----------


## oasis

ναι βγαινει,το βλεπεις στην 2η φωτογραφια

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν εννοώ τον πάτο,αλλά τη σχάρα πάνω απο τον πάτο. Δεν υπάρχει σχάρα;

----------


## oasis

ναι εχει κουνελοσυρμα. ειναι ενιαιο στο κλουβι.δεν αφαιρειται

----------


## Niva2gr

Α, τότε μάλλον δεν θα με βολέψει! Πάντως έχε με υπόψιν σου.

----------


## mpikis

Μαρία μπορείς τη σχαρα να την καθαριζεις με ενα σφουγγαρι και νερο...ετσι κάνω εγω!τώρα κατα ποσο θα σε δυσκολεψει να σκυψεις τόσο χαμηλα και να αρχιζεις να καθαριζεις δεν ειναι και το πιο ευκολο πραγμα αλλα...!Ωραια κλουβα by the way!!!!ΒΑσικα και τα δυο κλουβια ειναι σουπερ!

----------


## Niva2gr

To σκέφτομαι ακόμα Αλέξανδρε, γιατί θέλω να ζευγάρωσω τον Κίμπα, και ένα κλουβί της προκοπής για τουλάχιστον 2 κοκατίλ δεν κάνει κάτω απο 200 ευρώ. Πάνο, εσύ τί λες; Σε βολεύει το κλουβί μου;

----------


## oasis

μαρια θα το δω απο κοντα. οι διαστασεις δεν ειναι με την πανω πορτα ανοιχτη,ετσι δεν ειναι? κοκατιλ ειχες μεσα?

----------


## Niva2gr

Οι διαστάσεις είναι με τις πόρτες όλες κλειστές.
Ακόμα ζει το κοκατίλ μέσα. Αλλά για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα μπορώ να το βάλω σε μικρότερο κλουβί. Ενημέρωσέ με για ότι νέα έχεις.

----------


## oasis

*παιδια η αγγελια ισχυει και παλι!!! οσοι πιστοι....πμ*

----------


## tressoni13

ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ πάρα πολύ για αυτό το κλουβί

----------


## oasis

εχει δωθει το κλουβι Δημητρη...

----------

